# Big Momma had 11 Babies! Yay!



## Akpahsj (Sep 9, 2012)

My Flemish Giant doe just had 11 babies on Friday! [Actually I think it was Thursday night]. I just counted them today because she has only been here for a month and I didn't want to disturb them. 11 babies! There may be another one, because they are so squirmy and hard to count! She is a great mother. I got her and my buck from my grandparents, since they are getting out of the rabbit business. She actually had 13 babies there, and they all survived! She had albinos, grays, sandy browns, really every colour you could get! She is such a great mother too. At around 2-3 weeks, I put some straw in her house, and the next day she had pulled her fur already and made some nice bedding. When she had them, she pulled out even more fur [I mean, lots] It was just in tufts. I came the next day, and it seemed like she kind of fluffed it up? lol
   Some I can see are going to be white, one black, a couple brown. I'm a little worried though, there is one that is looking like its going to be white, but its skin looks kind of yellowish. I'm wondering if this is normal, or is it some kind of sickness?
   Sorry for no pics but I don't want to disturb her too much.
Thanks!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds to me like she is doing a great job.  And congrats to you on the nice kits.  If your concerned about the one and want to look at it, you may want to distract the mother with a piece of apple or a slice of carrot.  It seems to help take their mind off of what your doing pretty well.  
We all look forward to pictures.  We are like "picture junkies" here.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 13, 2012)

Akpahsj said:
			
		

> My Flemish Giant doe just had 11 babies on Friday! [Actually I think it was Thursday night]. I just counted them today because she has only been here for a month and I didn't want to disturb them. 11 babies! There may be another one, because they are so squirmy and hard to count! She is a great mother. I got her and my buck from my grandparents, since they are getting out of the rabbit business. She actually had 13 babies there, and they all survived! She had albinos, grays, sandy browns, really every colour you could get! She is such a great mother too. At around 2-3 weeks, I put some straw in her house, and the next day she had pulled her fur already and made some nice bedding. When she had them, she pulled out even more fur [I mean, lots] It was just in tufts. I came the next day, and it seemed like she kind of fluffed it up? lol
> Some I can see are going to be white, one black, a couple brown. I'm a little worried though, there is one that is looking like its going to be white, but its skin looks kind of yellowish. I'm wondering if this is normal, or is it some kind of sickness?
> Sorry for no pics but I don't want to disturb her too much.
> Thanks!


You won't be disturbing her, and you need to get a good look in that nestbox to make sure there are no dead kits or placentas left over. They will start to decay and could cause health issues for the other kits. I take my kits out of the box the day they are born and look them over, count them, remove any soiled hay/fur and placentas/dead kits. Then I put them back in the box. Your doe should be fine with you handling her kits. If she seems anxious, giver her a treat to distract her, as Citylife said. Congrats on the big litter!


----------



## Akpahsj (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, so far my babies are doing good! One did die, but it was the runt and she had taken it out of the house and I found it on the other side of the pen. I did miscount, she actually had 12 so now there is 11. Turns out the yellowish one was actually just fawn [I worry too much lol] but they are all really healthy and big already! Can't wait until they start opening their eyes!


----------

